# Lungfish Community



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

And who said it cannot be done.

Here are some pics of them together. 
4 aussie lungfish
2 South American lungfish
4 African lungfish
My pieball west african lungfish is the most active of all my lungfish. The rest just like to hide or pile together with my bichirs.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

so cute it's /\/\onster, I like the faces of lungfish. What happened to the first one? Something bite it?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

They look like puppies!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> so cute it's /\/\onster, I like the faces of lungfish. What happened to the first one? Something bite it?


They like to dig and moving large rocks and that why they end up with scared faces. I removed all the large rocks now. They are like bulldozers. Will just move anything in the way just to search for food.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> They look like puppies!


And they act almost like one too during feeding time.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm liking the Aussie lungs


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I'm liking the Aussie lungs


They are my favorite lungfish too with it's fleshy paddle like flippers. They don't even look like fish but more like a reptile.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i love lung fish i have 5 south american lung fish in a grow out tank and my big west african lung fish aka lenny 

























thanks again snow for this amazing fish


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

hey earl, whats the fish under the lungfish in the first picture??? the ones with the small black dots


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> hey earl, whats the fish under the lungfish in the first picture??? the ones with the small black dots


False tire track eel aka armatus spiny eel


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you have 4 aussie lungfish now? Time for me to save up for one .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy com tank


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, I might need to get my hand's on one of these for my monster tank!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> you have 4 aussie lungfish now? Time for me to save up for one .


I think you should add one for your comm tank. H20 aquatics is planning to get rid of all their AUL. Get them as they are at 26-27 inches at $800 but they have a min of $1000 so best to ask Mike m_class2g as he knows the guy.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> crazy com tank


Thanks Charles!!! Well you got me these two SAL and they are my first two fish that came from you as well. Still doing well and happy.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Very cool, I might need to get my hand's on one of these for my monster tank!


Yes you should. They are awesome fish. You want a fish that act like a puppy dog, then a lungfish is the right one for you.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice comm Earl, I'll drop by ur place in a couple of weeks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Very nice comm Earl, I'll drop by ur place in a couple of weeks


Nice!!! Don't forget the camera? BTW you coming paintball this Sat? You off on Thursday let go buy some paintball gears.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice!!! Don't forget the camera? BTW you coming paintball this Sat? You off on Thursday let go buy some paintball gears.


What time? I might be able to. If I dont go fishing. Just give me a call.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> What time? I might be able to. If I dont go fishing. Just give me a call.


Pm Stephen aka MananaP. We are going all day till mid night so whenever you feel like dropping by.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Very neat collection! Wanna see some vids.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Very neat collection! Wanna see some vids.


will do when I get the time


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> will do when I get the time


Thanks. Please make a feeding vid. I want to see how lungfish eating.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Thanks. Please make a feeding vid. I want to see how lungfish eating.


They are not really the aggressive eater. They will vacuum down food and chew it half way and spit it out half way and mix it with their saliva and finally swallow it.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They are not really the aggressive eater. They will vacuum down food and chew it half way and spit it out half way and mix it with their saliva and finally swallow it.


Yes. that's why I want to see. Too many aggressive eaters nowadays!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Yes. that's why I want to see. Too many aggressive eaters nowadays!


Ok I will take vid on Wednesday.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

You're nuts man Earl. They look fantastic!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius said:


> You're nuts man Earl. They look fantastic!


Hey dude where you all this time? Nice to see you back. Now get your post back to the guru status.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hey dude where you all this time? Nice to see you back. Now get your post back to the guru status.


Still in Montreal. Raising a little one, human this time 

Working on finishing school as soon as possible, and I doubt I'll ever post so much again. Takes too much time, but if I get any PMs about specific things I'll definitely do my best to answer.

Your collection is incredible. I hope something will be around for when I come home.

Best of wishes


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius said:


> Still in Montreal. Raising a little one, human this time
> 
> Working on finishing school as soon as possible, and I doubt I'll ever post so much again. Takes too much time, but if I get any PMs about specific things I'll definitely do my best to answer.
> 
> ...


They will still be around and in a much bigger tank and more of them.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They will still be around and in a much bigger tank and more of them.


1k+ gal tank. Come on, do it! I know you want to


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius said:


> 1k+ gal tank. Come on, do it! I know you want to


Wish I can but no space at home. 700g is the max limit. I wanted 5000g so I pack it with monsters but no space.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wish I can but no space at home. 700g is the max limit. I wanted 5000g so I pack it with monsters but no space.


Buy Vancouver aquarium, then you're set 
Post some more videos, it's a pleasure watching them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius said:


> Buy Vancouver aquarium, then you're set
> Post some more videos, it's a pleasure watching them.


Working on it.  Instead of buying Vancouver Aquarium. I'm just gonna set up a new public aquarium, Surrey Aquarium.


----------

